# Подвывих шейного позвонка



## Andrey345 (30 Сен 2018)

Добрый день. Прошу посоветовать по следующей ситуации: два дня назад при массаже шейного отдела был щелчок, после появились ощущения в горле чуть выше кадыка, как будто что-то мешает, начал болеть этот позвонок, шея, голова (основание, виски, лоб), нарушился сон (появился небольшой тонус в теле, который мешает спать). На рентгенограмме шейных позвонков c1,c2 в прямой проекции через открытый рот выраженная торсия тела с2 влево, без отклонения оси зубовидного отростка теле с2. Замыкательные пластинки тел позвонков ровные, четкие, субхондрально склерозированы. Структура тел позвонков не изменена. Высота тел позвонков сохранена. Заострение и, вытянутость боковых углов тела позвонка с2, краевых отделов боковых масс атланта, полулунных возвышений. Неравномерно умеренное сужение суставной щели нижнего сустава головы слева, справа составная щель не прослеживается (конкрестенция составных площадок). Составные щели верхних суставов головы симметричны. Расширение расстояния боковой суставной щели атланто-аксиального сочленения справа на 2 мм (показатели справа 8 мм, слева 6 мм). Заключение: ротационный подвывих с1,с2 влево, без бокового подвывиха атланто-аксиального сочленения. Конкресценция суставных площадок нижнего сустава головы справа (аномалии развития). Прошу помочь советом. Раньше была только небольшая нестабильность на уровне С4 (1-2 мм кзади при разгибании шеи). Если нужно, могу выложить рентген снимки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2018)

То есть у Вас есть сколиоз. 
Что и зафиксировал снимок.
Покажите снимок.


----------



## La murr (1 Окт 2018)

@Andrey345, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Andrey345 (1 Окт 2018)

Добрый день. Сколиоз точно был и до этой истории. Прикладываю снимки, если качество недостаточно хорошее, напишите, переделаю. Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2018)

При сколиозе то, что называю подвывихом не является патологией, поскольку прямо он стоять и не может.
Но это признак того, что мышцы слева и справа, спереди и сзади всегда работают на одинаково и в разницей в силе и в тонусе.
Значит там, где кому-то наплевать, Вам нет.
Правильно организованное рабочее место и время.
Адаптированное спальное место.
Хорошая тренированность мышц и хорошая подвижность в позвоночнике имеет для Вас особое значение.
Большой труд.


----------



## Andrey345 (1 Окт 2018)

Спасибо за пояснения...смущает, что это не просто подвывих, а именно ротационный, да и не совсем теперь понятна его давность, а значит и возможность позвонка вернуться на место. Сложно сказать, что именно щелкнуло. Рентген с открытым ртом мне делали впервые. До этого обычный + ФП и ничего не писали. Меня волнует симптоматика (периодические непонятные ощущения выше кадыка, болевые ощущения в районе кисти левой руки, периодическое покалывание и жжение поверхности языка). Я купил мягкий ортез, ношу второй день. На днях планирую сделать МРТ + УЗИ сосудов шеи. Напишу заключение МРТ и может будет больше ясности, что делать дальше..


----------



## Andrey345 (26 Окт 2018)

Добрый день! После ношения ортеза в течение 10 дней (с утра до вечера) был сделан контрольный рентген, прикладываю описание: на R-граммах с ФП: физ. шейный лордоз сохранен. В шейном отделе позвоночника отмечается левосторонний сколиоз с небольшой ротацией позвонков. Высота тел позвонков не снижена. Межпозвоночные диски незначительно уплощены на уровне с2-с3. Отсутствуют нарастание высоты межпозвоночных дисков в каудальном направлении. Субхондральный склероз замыкат. пластинок. Тела позвонков деформированы за счет передних и задних мелких остеофитов. Сгибание - смещение с3 кпереди на 1мм, разгибание - нестабильности не выявлено.

На R-граммах с1-с3 через открытый рот: положение зубовидного отростка по отношению к боковым массам атланта несимметричное-зубовидный отросток несколько смещен вправо. Размеры суставной щели атланто-окципитального сочленения справа снижена до 1,5 мм, слева 4,8 мм.Суставные поверхности атланто-окципитального и атланто-аксиального сочленения с явлениями субхондрального склероза. Края суставных поверхностей с мелкими остеофитами.
Заключение: дегенер.- дистрофич. изменеиня ШОП. Нарушение статики ШОП. Правосторонний подвывих С2.

Хотелось бы узнать мнение по контрольному рентгену. На МРТ  в положении прямой головы зафиксировали только протрузии. На УЗДГ тоже вроде все прилично. Из симптомов остается небольшая дрожь в ногах и небольшая шаткость при поворотах тела и резких движениях при ходьбе.


----------

